# Freebox HD et "Pomme k"



## shYm0n (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

Je voulais retrouver un équivalent de NetDrive sur Mac, mais Mac OS X le fait nativement, simplement en tapant Pomme + K.

J'ai donc pu faire monter ma Freebox HD sur le bureau, en tapant ftp://hd1.freebox.fr 

J'ai désormais un problème.

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de connecter le Mac à ce serveur ( et à d'autres plus tard ) à chaque fois que je le démarre ( le mac ) ? 

J'aimerais aussi savoir pourquoi je n'ai accès à ce disque qu'en lecture, pourquoi le Mac m'indique que le disque ne fait qu'un Go ( alors qu'il en fait 40 ) et comment remédier à ceci.


En tout cas, cette solution m'est grandement utile, et le sera d'autant plus que l'on peut désormais brancher un disque dur externe en USB à la Freebox HD ( au faite, je pourrais donc y accéder de la même manière ? )


Merci d'avance 


Simon.


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

avec le ftp d'osx tu ne peux acc&#232;der qu'en lecture &#224; un serveur ftp.

Donc pour acc&#232;der au dd de la freebox en &#233;criture, il te faut un client ftp du genre cyberduck ou rbrowser.

un ptit lien 

malheureusement pas d'&#233;quivalent de netdrive sous mac


----------



## shYm0n (18 Janvier 2007)

Oui bien sur, je connais divers clients ftp pour mac. Mais ce qui m'interesse dans cette solution, c'est que le serveur ftp monte sur le bureau, et tu y accède comme un volume qui serait à l'intérieur du mac ( en moins rapide, bien sur ).


Même pas une obscure beta qui traine sur le net ?? :rose:


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)

on serait tous interressé par un netdrive pour mac


----------



## Benjimac (27 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

Je vient de me mettre &#224; une freebox V5, et je souhaite envoyer des fichiers (div-x) sur le disque dur de la freebox HD.

J'ai initialis&#233; le disque via le menu de la freebox HD.

J'ai lu ce que vous avez ecrit dans ce forum et j'ai essay&#233; de passer par le menu "Se connecter au Serveur..." mais Os X me retourne l'erreur suivante : http://benjamin.breziat.free.fr/erreur_freebox_HD.jpg

J'ai essay&#233; de me connecter via Fetch mais quelle identifiant et quelle mot de passe doit t'on entrer.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Benjimac (27 Janvier 2007)

J'ai finalement réussi à me connecter avec fetch.

J'ai envoyé un film sur le disque de la freebox HD. mais voila, gros problème.

J'ai voulu lancer via le menu configuration-->disque-->Naviguer---> Puis j'ai lancé le film.

Rien, un fond noir apparaît et la freebox HD est completement plantée, impossible de regarder la TV, obliger de rebooter la HD.

J'ai voulu essayer le freeplayer en lisant un autre film croyant que ça venait du format de la vidéo, mais même problème --> Freebox HD Plantée.

quelqu'un aurai une solution.

merci


----------



## Benjimac (27 Janvier 2007)

Après des heures d'acharnement avec la freebox, j'ai réussi à faire marché le freeplayer.

J'ai exécuté via freeplayer la même video que j'ai mis sur le disque de la HD.

Cela marche parfaitement ---> il ne s'agit donc pas d'un problème de format.

Ne s'agit t'il pas d'un problème de droit ??

Please help !


----------



## nikolo (29 Janvier 2007)

non c'est que la freebox ne peut lire que certains format depuis le disque dur du boitier.

De m&#233;moir, mais a verifier sur le site de free, je crois que certains format de divx ne sont plas lu depuis le dd mais au contraire via le freeplayer aucun soucis car il se base un un algorithme de lecture different.


----------



## Benjimac (29 Janvier 2007)

Celui de VLC qui lui lit pratiquement tous les formats.

Je pensait que la freebox utilisait les même codec que VLC.


----------



## fpoil (29 Janvier 2007)

le freeplayer utilise vlc donc l&#224; oui pas de soucis, ce que vlc lit, le freeplayer le lit par contre la freebox hd a sa puce propre qui d&#233;code s&#251;r le mpeg2 et le mpeg4 (lequel, je ne sais plus trop)

En fait, et cela d&#233;pend comment tu configures le freeplayer (et plut&#244;t tes playlists), le freeplayer transcode &#224; la vol&#233;e en mpeg2 ou  en mpeg4 (c'est vlc qui se charge du boulot).

Quand tu connais bien le freeplayer  tu peux supprimer ce transcodage selon les formats video de tes fichiers.

Avec des mods comme homeplayer c'est plus difficile, car tous tes fichiers video sont rang&#233;s &#224; un endroit et utilisent une m&#234;me playlist donc si tu veux &#234;tre s&#251;r du r&#233;sultats tu transcodes


----------

